# IF you like happy news do not read this.



## Russell Williams (Oct 19, 2010)

Louise Wolfe is in the hospital on a resprator and in critical conditon. Her fever is once again rising. The doctor said that it was his understanding that Louise wanted eveything possible done to keep her alive. I told the doctor that that was my understanding and also my desire.

More when I learn more.

Russell


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 19, 2010)

Very sorry to hear this, Russell. I will include her in my prayers this evening. I hope she gets through this crisis and is feeling better and back home again soon.


----------



## Weeze (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry Russell. I hope everything works out for the two of you.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 19, 2010)

I hope Louise can rally and come through this.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Oct 20, 2010)

Sorry to hear this Russell, I know how deeply you both love each other. I will send some prayers up on Louise's behalf.


----------



## butch (Oct 20, 2010)

So sorry to hear this, Russell. My prayers go out to both of you.


----------



## jdsumm (Oct 20, 2010)

So sorry Russell, I will be praying for both of you.


----------



## Tau (Oct 20, 2010)

Sending love and prayers - I hope she comes through


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Oct 20, 2010)

I wish her well. She will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Happy FA (Oct 20, 2010)

My prayers are with her and you for her swift and complete recovery


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Oct 20, 2010)

I am sorry to hear this. You guys are in my prayers.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 20, 2010)

huggles Russel to you both and lots of Healing energy for Louise, so very sorry to hear this news


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm very sorry to hear this, Russell. You and Louise are in my thoughts. Please update us when you can.


----------



## Russell Williams (Oct 20, 2010)

Update on Louise Wolfe. (Some of you will know more about the words I'm using than I do)

A PIC line has been inserted into Louise. The antibiotic Verizomyosin (sp) is being given through the PIC line. Louise is on a ventilator, she is in the critical care unit, and her condition is listed as critical but stable. She is heavily sedated and is on a respirator. Among other things she has kidney stones and she has bacterial infections in her blood, urine, spit, and probably other things.

She has cardiac enzymes levels which would normally be indicative of a heart attack, however there is no sign of a heart attack and they think that the enzymes are caused by the bacteria attacking her heart.

It will be another day or two before they know exactly which bacteria are attacking her and what is the best antibiotic to use against those bacteria.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 20, 2010)

Russell, I'm so sorry to hear about Louise. My thoughts and prayers are with you both during this difficult time.


----------



## bigjayne66 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thinking of you both at this time (((((((((((enormous hugs))))))))))))


----------



## imfree (Oct 20, 2010)

My prayers and healing thoughts go out to you, 
Louise and Russell. I've had PIC lines and Vanc,
myself, so I can really empathize.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 20, 2010)

Thinking of you and Louise at this time, Russell. Praying for you both.


----------



## calauria (Oct 20, 2010)

I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## Russell Williams (Oct 21, 2010)

Status of Louise as of about two o'clock Thursday morning. I hope I have correctly understood what is happening. Louise has been on medicine that raises her blood pressure because her blood pressure is so low, Louise's heart is now pumping better so the amount of blood pressure raising medicine that Louise needs to take has been lowered. The nurses have been able to reduce the amount of 02 she is given because her lungs are better able to keep her blood and body oxygenated. Her kidney function is up and she is producing adequate amounts of urine. They have reduced the amount of anesthesia that they give her. They have inserted a triple lumen into her subclavian vein. Through a tube from her mouth to her stomach they will be giving her some sort of a broth type substance and also carefully matching the amount of broth to the amount of insulin she is given so that her sugars are under tight control which should improve the healing process. I am sick and I've been told Do not come into the hospital.


----------



## Russell Williams (Oct 21, 2010)

I wish to thank everyone here and in other places further many kind words of comfort and support.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 21, 2010)

Russell Williams said:


> Status of Louise as of about two o'clock Thursday morning. I hope I have correctly understood what is happening. Louise has been on medicine that raises her blood pressure because her blood pressure is so low, Louise's heart is now pumping better so the amount of blood pressure raising medicine that Louise needs to take has been lowered. The nurses have been able to reduce the amount of 02 she is given because her lungs are better able to keep her blood and body oxygenated. Her kidney function is up and she is producing adequate amounts of urine. They have reduced the amount of anesthesia that they give her. They have inserted a triple lumen into her subclavian vein. Through a tube from her mouth to her stomach they will be giving her some sort of a broth type substance and also carefully matching the amount of broth to the amount of insulin she is given so that her sugars are under tight control which should improve the healing process. I am sick and I've been told Do not come into the hospital.


 
I'm so sorry to hear that you are ill on top of everything else that is going on, Russell. But please keep in mind that you don't want Louise's poor, already overworked body to have to fight off any additional infections. She's very vulnerable to anything contagious right now. I'm sure that you already know this; just reconfirming it. I know how hard it can be to stay away when a sick loved one needs you.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm glad Louise is starting to slowly improve. I hope you start feeling better. It's always that much harder when you're sick, and cannot visit, but it's for the best since she's so compromised.


----------



## Ruffie (Oct 21, 2010)

Hope she continues to improve and that you get well so you can be there to give much needed love and support without making her worse. Take care.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 21, 2010)

Glad that Louise is feeling better - don't forget to take care of yourself Russell


----------



## Emma (Oct 21, 2010)

Russell, I wish nothing but the best for Louise and I hope to hear further stories about her for a long time.


----------



## Brenda (Oct 21, 2010)

Praying for a full and speedy recovery.

Brenda


----------



## mango (Oct 22, 2010)

*Wishing that both you and Louise get well soon.



*


----------



## Dolce (Oct 22, 2010)

Russell, 

I know it must be hard to stay away from the hospital. I hope your wife gets better soon and you will be feeling better yourself so you can be close to her. I admire your courage and the love your obviously have for her. I will keep you both in my prayers. 

Big hugs, 

Dolce


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 22, 2010)

Russell, I am praying for both of you.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Oct 22, 2010)

Russell Williams said:


> Louise Wolfe is in the hospital on a resprator and in critical conditon. Her fever is once again rising. The doctor said that it was his understanding that Louise wanted eveything possible done to keep her alive. I told the doctor that that was my understanding and also my desire.
> 
> More when I learn more.
> 
> Russell



Russell -

It is likely that one or the other of each of us in a loving relationship will have to go through, some day, what you are going through. Each partner will probably be going through something even worse, or better, depending on the circumstances. In our latter years (I more than she) we have lost a number of friends and, even as we sorrow, we learn from them how to handle such an event.

At the moment, a dear friend of some 30 years is in the hospital receiving bone marrow transplants from her son - and absolute last-ditch effort to reverse the cancer which, so far, has been unstoppable. To give you an idea of how dear this person is to us, Mrs Ho Ho and I would not be together if our friend had not triggered certain events. We call her Our Fairy Godmother. Incidentally, she was also my 'Best Man' when Mrs Ho Ho and I were married.

To reduce the burden of well-meant communication, a number of partners to the ill (including our Fairy Godmother) have made use of an on-line facility called 'Caring Bridge' It is a sort of two-way blog, over which friends, family and Significant Other can exchange words of kindness and keep updated on the patient's condition. I believe that it is widely known, but it may not have come to your attention. I urge you to look into it. It may give you additional time to heal also.

Our best wishes to you an Louise,
Ho Ho and Mrs Ho Ho


----------



## Russell Williams (Oct 24, 2010)

Yesterday I did too much and therefore today I am sick and not in fit condition to go see Louise.

She is much better. As soon as they find the bed they will move her out of critical care. I did visit her yesterday and while she was able to talk she was not particularly coherent. The most coherent thing she said was, "Can you not talk more quietly?"

Today her brother and sister visited her and said that she was talking quite coherently to them. All of her vital signs have returned to normal levels and it is hoped that she will soon be well enough to be returned to the nursing home from whence she came and that there she will quickly develop enough strength so that she will be able to return home.
 
I thank everybody for their prayers and good wishes.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Oct 24, 2010)

Great news! I hope she continues to improve, and you start feeling better yourself.


----------



## spacedcowgirl (Oct 24, 2010)

You and your wife will continue to be in my thoughts. So glad to hear she is doing better.


----------



## ssflbelle (Oct 25, 2010)

So glad to hear that Louise is doing better. I am glad that you have each other during these difficult times.


----------



## Russell Williams (Oct 29, 2010)

Update on Louise Wolfe.

Louise is getting tired of the two steps forward one step back routine which is then followed by a one step forward and two steps back routine.

She was off the respirator, had all the tubes pulled out of her, and told by the respiratory specialist that her lungs were functioning perfectly well and that he was no longer needed as part of her treatment protocol, been told by the kidney specialist that he was no longer needed as part of her treatment protocol, and told that she would probably be leaving the hospital and returning to the nursing home on Tuesday or Wednesday of this week. Then Tuesday she was told that she was fine and would probably be leaving for the nursing home on Wednesday or Thursday of this week.

Tuesday morning her white cell count was 10, Wednesday morning her white cell count was 16, and Thursday morning or white cell count was 26. When I asked, a nurse told me that the highest white cell count she had ever seen was in the 30s

It has been determined that Louise has an infection of her colon and digestive system (I asked the name of the infection, repeated the name of the infection twice, and still do not remember what it is). Through the tri-lumen an IV has again been inserted into Louise because a physician said her urine output was low and she was not getting enough fluid. A gastroenterologist has been called in on her case and he explained that the infection she now has in her digestive system must be very carefully monitored because it can cause the colon to swell up and burst. She has been started on two drugs, both of which are considered to be effective against the particular infection she has.

Meanwhile, according to both nursing home and hospital data Louise's weight has had wide fluctuations. At the end of September Louise went into the hospital weighing 370 pounds. At the nursing home she went up to 375 pounds and then, a few days later, she was down to 315 pounds. A few days after that she weighed 395 pounds. Then in the hospital she was back to 365 pounds and just yesterday she had gone back up to 385 pounds. I am very distrustful of the accuracy of the weight data.

Louise has severe diarrhea and we have discovered they have a tube that, when properly placed, will handle that. However, to get the tube, you must know that such a device exists and ask for it..

Louise reports that she is now having dreams about escaping from the hospital.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry she's doing poorly and isn't able to leave yet.

Since you have so much information coming at you, have you considered buying one of those tiny notepads? The one that can fit in a pocket, and is spiral bound? You can keep it on you, and quickly jot info down.

I hope they're able to figure out what's going on, and fix her for good.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 29, 2010)

Russell, I give you a lot of credit for keeping it together as much as you have through all of this. My heart goes out to you and Louise. I hope she has a speedy recovery and that you both have some real relief soon.


----------



## moniquessbbw (Oct 30, 2010)

Russell I will keep you both in my prayers. I have had several PIC lines and they are no fun. I hope the doctors figure this out and get her well so she can come home. Hang in there..Hugs


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 30, 2010)

Russell thanks for the update. Hope that louise continues to improve. When I have appointments for my mom and know I will be getting a lot of information, I bring a notebook. It also helps me to write down questions I know I want to ask so I won't forget anything.


----------

